# Orange LED Case Fans



## Duxx (Mar 25, 2008)

As the title states, I really want to turn my case orange.  I'm having a problem finding decent 120mm case fans that come with Orange LED's, not red or redish, just pure orange.  Would it be easier to just mod some fans and throw in some LED's into fans i already own?  If thats the case, anybody have some links which would help me construct these?  Any help is much appreciated  
Duxx


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

ACRyan UV Orange Fans.  I'm buying some for my Cosmos S, but with blue fan and orange housing.  They come pre-sleeved with matching color.  You can turn the LEDs off too.  They're amazing.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...uct_info&manufacturers_id=61&products_id=1364







If you want to mod your own, you would need to buy bare LEDs and replace the LEDs with your new ones, being sure to get the positive and negative right.  Easy enough to tell with a trial test.  If you don't already have LEDs in the fans, it's more complicated.

Performance PCs seems to be the only place in the U.S. to get them, unfortunately.  The 120mm ones, anyway.

And FYI - their UV Red is really UV Pink.

Check out their mixed color ones, though.  They're sweet.  Here are the ones I'll be using:


----------



## Duxx (Mar 25, 2008)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiii those do look nice, but 13$ a pop ! 50$ on some color hah


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep, just imagine once my Cosmos S is all modded. One on the bottom, one in back, 3 in front, 3 on top.  You know what I'll try to do?  I'll email them and see if we buy like 10 if they'll give us a discount, then I'll ship you yours.  It'll probably be cheaper for the both of us that way if you want them.

Lemme toss them an email.

For the Black > UV Blue, they drop to $8 a piece for 75 or more.  I might be able to work something out with them.  At least $1 or $2 off each fan hopefully.

BTW - I added a mockup of them in my Cosmos S in my thead in the Case Modding forum.


----------



## Duxx (Mar 25, 2008)

Well i think i want to go with all orange, not the multicolor(seen those before).  if you are getting these ones also, that would be awesome if u could get some type of discount.  You are just down the hill from me


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, just down the hill a couple hundred miles LMAO.


----------

